# Excision heterotopic bone



## DButcher (Mar 29, 2018)

Does anyone have any information on billing for excision of heterotopic bone from quadriceps tendon? I'm looking at the unlisted 27599. And If I need to use the unlisted code any ideas on what to compare to? Any help would be greatly appreciated.

Thank you


----------



## Treetoad (Mar 30, 2018)

I would look at CPT codes 27328 or 27339 (based on size)


----------



## DButcher (Mar 30, 2018)

Thank you so much for your input. I did look at those codes and I think I was thrown off because the word "tumor".


----------

